

The Death of the PC Has Not Been Greatly Exaggerated - ourmandave
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/death-pc-not-greatly-exaggerated/

======
ekianjo
LOL Wired you did it again. The thing your article does not say is that
Gartner's report does not count Apple Mac sales as PCs, so actually as a whole
the market is pretty much the same size as last year.

And yes, Apple Macs are PCs : they have the same internals, while they ship
with a different OS - and as far as I know you don't discount Dells shipping
with Linux either.

Seriously journalists, do your JOB.

~~~
sbuk
That "they have the same internals" doesn't qualify them as PC's; it's the
fact that they are Personal Computers. They were Personal Computers when the
were PowerPC based and they were Personal Computers when they ran Motorola
68000 processors. In this case though, you are entirely wrong.

"Of all PC makers listed, only Apple saw year-over-year growth..."

Seriously, RTFA.

